# The Blackie & The Rodeo Kings Train



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

*Toronto to Vancouver : November 9-13, 2007









* 
*with Tom Wilson, Colin Linden, Stephen Fearing, Sass Jordan, Barney Bentall and Jimmy Rankin 
*
http://www.rodeokings.com/index2.php#train


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i can never get enough of blackie and the rodeo kings.

:smilie_flagge17:

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

What a trip that would be. I am soooo tempted. But at almost $2700.00 not including return fare... ouch! But it would be a blast!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

A steal at twice the price for a good time like that!


----------



## blues (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow wouldn't that be fun, I'm a big fan!!!


----------

